# Screen names and Avatars



## Adillo303 (May 7, 2008)

Looking over the site, Some of people's screen names and why they chose them make perfect sense, Others do not. With Avitars, it is sometimes easy to understand why a person chose a certain avitar and sometimes one wonders the significance.

Anyway, I thought it might make an interesting thread, so here goes.

Adillo303 - I wotk at a company named Armadillo Services and it is at 303 Fifth Avenue in NYC. This also explains the avitar which is a hand drawing given to me along with my collection of varouus armadillos that I have recieved over time.


----------



## GB (May 7, 2008)

My avatar is a jalapeño pepper that my brother grew. I let it sit around the kitchen and it turned this great red color. I used that for a series of photos I took of the peppers sitting in snow in the winter.  Here is a larger version.


----------



## welise86 (May 7, 2008)

welise86....my first name is whitney my middle name is elise and my year of birth is 1986....pretty simple I guess


----------



## Loprraine (May 7, 2008)

My name is Lorraine, but I'm a poor speller.


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2008)

The link is to an earlier thread on origins of user names.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/your-user-name-35810.html

My avatar pic is of "water steps" in a park in Montreal.


----------



## suziquzie (May 7, 2008)

When I worked in the real world, I spoke to our salesmen all over the country on the phone. You got to "know them after awhile. One used to always say "Suzie Quzie how are usie?" and I guess it sorta stuck in my head. 

The pic changes time to time, not often, usually my kids.


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

Thank you for that fictionalized piece of movie history Andy 
So what's the real reason you chose Andy M.?


pa, cuz I live in PA, canis, cuz I like dogs


----------



## Andy M. (May 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thank you for that fictionalized piece of movie history Andy
> So what's the real reason you chose Andy M.?
> 
> 
> pa, cuz I live in PA, canis, cuz I like dogs


 

Good to know.  I was separating your name one letter to the right...


----------



## suziquzie (May 7, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Good to know. I was separating your name one letter to the right...


 

Andy!!!


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Good to know. I was separating your name one letter to the right...


 
uhh, spelled different I believe....
You..... 

But that's OK. Maverick is always calling me picanis.
Then there's the occassional pancanis, which kind of fits in with the site.


----------



## VeraBlue (May 7, 2008)

<~~~~ Vampyre by night.  I've got stories that could ruin a peaceful night's sleep


----------



## Barbara L (May 7, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> The link is to an earlier thread on origins of user names.
> 
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/your-user-name-35810.html
> ...


I always wondered what your avatar picture was.  Being so small, it always looked like a street curb in the rain! 

At most sites I go by Barbarian57, at my sweepstakes site I am "Already a Winner" (because I have already won James's heart), and at a writing message board I am Hannah Andrews (my grandkids are Andrew and Hannah).  I decided to keep it plain and simple (and avoid everyone assuming I am a guy, which is what a lot of people assume of someone named Barbarian57--you'd be amazed how many "male enhancement" and "would you like to date a hot girl" emails I get!) by using my first name and last initial.

My avatar is my (now passed on) cat Annette (I had dropped my tape measure on her, and she just sat there with it draped over her, looking adorable).

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz (May 7, 2008)

Nickname from high school.  Jeeks for short.  My avatar is my 'Crab Cake Prototype'.  I used to have the cranium protected cat, but he and I had a little fall out one day.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 7, 2008)

Tatt=my collection of tattoo, of which there are many
Rat=because it rhymed, and I love old rat rod cars/bikes.


----------



## Adillo303 (May 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I used to have the cranium protected cat, but he and I had a little fall out one day.


 
I wondered about where the cat went. I understand pet fallouts. Last Sunday, my "Boys" stole my Sourdough as it was on it's last rising. My only consoolation was that they got an upset stomach. I still felt bad for them. My labs are lovable, but, Oh so mischievous.


----------



## Rob Babcock (May 7, 2008)

I guess I'm not that creative- I use Rob because that's my name.  And I just dig that animation of the cow.


----------



## pdswife (May 7, 2008)

Pdswife...

Pretty darn sweet
Pretty darn smart
Pretty darn s ex y 

depending on the time of day

also PDS are my husbands initials

Greek Flag because Hubby is Greek and I love Greek food


----------



## miniman (May 7, 2008)

My screen name is explained in the other thread & then I usually use a family photo for the avatar. Current one is DW & kids building a snaowman (at Easter) at in in laws house - so our dog & theirs.


----------



## Katie H (May 7, 2008)

Screen name is....my name.  Well, nickname I've had since I was a wee one.

My avatar is my baby, Ashley.  He's a real momma's boy and loves his nightly before bedtime brushing.  His momma was a gray tabby.  Daddy?  Had to be some Siamese in the gene pool.  Ashely has the most beautiful blue eyes.  He could be a twin to our now deceased Miss Topaz, who was Himalayan.


----------



## Wart (May 7, 2008)

Years ago I was signing up on a Mustang site. I entered numerous user names that had already been taken.

I looked at the wall where my Martin Warthog compound bow was hanging. I was tired of trying user names .....

And there are other ... things ... that are called Warthog that aren't completely accurate or inaccurate in reference to me.

I started getting too many questions asking if I were an A-10 vet so I shortened it to Wart. Not completely inaccurate.

Before Wart I used username Fusion but many thought I was referencing music and not a fire ball.


The avitar is the 20 pound cat. Licking chops in a food forum seemed appropriate.


----------



## NAchef (May 7, 2008)

NAchef = My initial and the wifes initial  Norm & Angie cause I thought she could post too but she doesnt, and the chef cause we wish we were. haha

Not sure if I have an avatar, I will check when I hit reply.


----------



## expatgirl (May 7, 2008)

my name describes my wanderings far from the US---the avatar is one that I actually managed to download myself without help (don't anyone pass out) and cause I thought the image was artsy---still reminds me of a tulip----the saying is just plain truthful


----------



## Buck (May 7, 2008)

I pulled the name Buck out of the air several years ago when I began writing my syndicated column "Guy Stuff by Buck."  It just seemed like a  good "guy" sounding name.  The column is now in its eighth year and is syndicated in four  weekly newspapers across the country.  It's about stuff thats of interest  to guys and is about half a bubble off level:  stuff like how to teach your dog to play poker or how to conduct a proper "porch settin'" session.

My avatar is "Dozer", quite simply the fuzziest friendliest kitty I've ever had!

(Both DW Katie E and I are crazy about kitty cats).


----------



## ChefJune (May 7, 2008)

welise86 said:


> welise86....my first name is whitney my middle name is elise and my year of birth is 1986....pretty simple I guess


 
What a pretty name!


----------



## B'sgirl (May 7, 2008)

B is the first initial of both my husband and my son. I just use pics of my kids for an avatar because I adore them and get great delight in seeing their picture as often as possible.


----------



## bethzaring (May 7, 2008)

well, as for my screen name, hmmm, well, gee, ummmm, (I made it up?)

My avatar is a wonderful Bichon Frieze we babysat a few times.  We both are dog lovers but can not have dogs until the goats leave.  So this dog really was only briefly with us, but he was a lover..


----------



## Angie (May 7, 2008)

My dogs laying back to back on the floor.


----------



## jeninga75 (May 7, 2008)

My name is Jen and I live in Ga.  75 is birth year.  Avatar is my Akita Aspen snoozing on the couch.


----------



## babetoo (May 7, 2008)

my husband called me babe for forty years before he died. i tried it as a name on a game site . it was taken, so babe too (also) became babetoo. no avator as have no clue how to get one.


babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 7, 2008)

My nick is self explanatory   As for the avatar, I love cats , tho the current avatar is not of my cat.  I did have my cat Snowy as an avatar for awhile.  
LadyCook


----------



## middie (May 7, 2008)

My online name was MidnightStar. People called me Middie for short.
My avatar is simply a picture of me.


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> My nick is self explanatory  As for the avatar, I love cats , tho the current avatar is not of my cat. I did have my cat Snowy as an avatar for awhile.
> LadyCook


 
You were born in 61?
I know, I shouldn't ask 

I was born in 59


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

middie said:


> My online name was MidnightStar. People called me Middie for short.
> My avatar is simply a picture of me.


 
I always thought maybe you were a midwife.....


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> You were born in 61?
> I know, I shouldn't ask
> 
> I was born in 59


 
61 means I am 61  I was born in '46


----------



## elaine l (May 7, 2008)

Mine is my beloved Airstream that I spend my most special times in with the very best of friends.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 7, 2008)

Mine is my nickname from school, followed by birthday and year born.


----------



## LPBeier (May 7, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Mine is my nickname from school, followed by birthday and year born.


 
Ahh, and I pictured you as a hot shot fighter jet pilot with a crush on Kelly McGillis....oh, no that's Tom Cruise.  Silly me!

Mine is my first two initials, which is what I get called alot, and my last name which has a millian pronounciations! My avatar is 'cause I love my country.


Oops, Maverick, did I just let a pet name slip?


----------



## Jeekinz (May 7, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> My nick is self explanatory  As for the avatar, I love cats , tho the current avatar is not of my cat. I did have my cat Snowy as an avatar for awhile.
> LadyCook


 
That cat is so cool.


----------



## Adillo303 (May 7, 2008)

Jeeks - While questions ar being asked - Is I can has cheeze burger your site?


----------



## Bilby (May 7, 2008)

I didn't post an avatar as when I was a mod on another site, I found all the avatars used up my internet account too much cos I had a lot of uploading to do.  (By not showing them I saved big $$.) So when I joined this site, I just didn't bother.  As the uploading is no longer a problem, when I eventually unpack my digital camera that I got a couple of Christmasses ago, I might put up a photo of my cat(s) - if they sit still (facing front) long enough.  Most of the photos I have of any of my cats indicate their views on photography!! ;-)

As to the moniker, as I was joining an overseas site, I wanted a name that was very much Australian, which a Bilby is - it is a native marsupial which we now use instead of the rabbit at Easter (Easter Bilbies).  It didn't occur to me that people would assume I was male but when that did happen, I didn't worry about it cos I thought that was possibly a good thing!


----------



## DrThunder88 (May 7, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Jeeks - While questions ar being asked - Is I can has cheeze burger your site?


Either way, I'm surprised my "Marie Catoinette" lolcat made it to the front page!

"Dr. Thunder" is the Wal-Mart brand of spicy cherry soda.  In high school my friends and I determined it was far better than Dr. Pepper, and it became the trombone section's drink of choice.  I grew attached to the color of the labels which was the same as my GMC Safari, which we later dubbed "ThunderVan".

When I signed up for AIM in 1999 or 2000, "DrThunder" was already taken, so I used my favorite number, eight, onto the end...only to find "DrThunder8" was also taken.  DrThunder88 was one of the suggested alternatives and I stuck to it.

My avatar is the Robot Devil from _Futurama_, one of my favorite shows of all time.  I've used it since 2001 when I joined a _Futurama_ message board, and it's been my avatar at every message board I've gone to since then.  I don't know why exactly I picked it.  I frequently am as sardonic as the facial expression indicates, though.


----------



## Katie H (May 7, 2008)

Bilby said:


> I didn't post an avatar as when I was a mod on another site, I found all the avatars used up my internet account too much cos I had a lot of uploading to do.  (By not showing them I saved big $$.) So when I joined this site, I just didn't bother.  As the uploading is no longer a problem, when I eventually unpack my digital camera that I got a couple of Christmasses ago, I might put up a photo of my cat(s) - if they sit still (facing front) long enough.  Most of the photos I have of any of my cats indicate their views on photography!! ;-)
> 
> As to the moniker, as I was joining an overseas site, I wanted a name that was very much Australian, which a Bilby is - it is a native marsupial which we now use instead of the rabbit at Easter (Easter Bilbies).  It didn't occur to me that people would assume I was male but when that did happen, I didn't worry about it cos I thought that was possibly a good thing!



Whoa! You've educated me, Bilby.  So much to have stuffed in my head for trivia purposes.

Can't wait to see your kitty avatar.  I loooooove kitties.


----------



## Bilby (May 7, 2008)

This is a photo of a tray of chocolate Easter Bilbies.

Katie E, I will see how I go with the camera. I moved it onto the table a feww months ago to encourage me to open the box but still it sits there... [And what can I tell you, I'm a generous person - I share the useless info I have!!]


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (May 7, 2008)

This is interesting! I've often wondered too, how people come up with their usernames. Mine isn't very original or creative... it's just the name of my cooking blog and my avatar is a piece of some cheesecake that was to die for. The extra little 'blob' on the plate is a mini piece of cheesecake from my daughter's mini springform pan.


----------



## LPBeier (May 7, 2008)

Bilby said:


> This is a photo of a tray of chocolate Easter Bilbies.
> 
> Katie E, I will see how I go with the camera. I moved it onto the table a feww months ago to encourage me to open the box but still it sits there... [And what can I tell you, I'm a generous person - I share the useless info I have!!]


 
These are way cuter than our Easter Bunnies


----------



## Nancy Jane (May 8, 2008)

Nancy Jane because that is my name.  I've never liked it.  I've always wanted to change it to Anastasia.  My mother's name was Antonia.  I always loved her name.  Well, my BF finally convinced me to tell him my middle name and now he always calls me Nancy Jane.  It's growing on me.  Sort of Victorian and sort of, I don't know, lady-like?  Maybe I'm finally growing into it.


----------



## Barbara L (May 8, 2008)

Nancy Jane said:


> Nancy Jane because that is my name. I've never liked it. I've always wanted to change it to Anastasia. My mother's name was Antonia. I always loved her name. Well, my BF finally convinced me to tell him my middle name and now he always calls me Nancy Jane. It's growing on me. Sort of Victorian and sort of, I don't know, lady-like? Maybe I'm finally growing into it.


My daughter's name is Nancy Jean.  Every once in awhile, as she grew up, I would call her Nancy Jeanie Beanie.  It drove her nuts of course.  Then a few years ago I received an invitation from a birthday reminder site from Nancy, but she had listed her first name as Nancy Jeanie and her last name as Jeanie Beanie.  So now every September I get a reminder that it is almost Nancy Jeanie Jeanie Beanie's birthday!

DrThunder, you mentioned why you have the 88 on your name.  Several years ago, before James and I married, I had an Excite email account.  I was able to choose my user name, but they automatically added a number, so I became BarbaraP18.  I sometimes used chat back then, and I was extremely popular with all the guys--until they found out I wasn't really 18!

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver (May 8, 2008)

*Mine was my C.B. handle. I had a big silver pickup truck and it had some real power - hence-*

* Quicksilver.............................................................*
* 

 *


----------



## Adillo303 (May 8, 2008)

Quicksilver - Is that a Dodge I see there? If so was it a diesel?
AC


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 8, 2008)

Mine is my name and the abbreviation for where I live.  The picture is Ali  (pronounced ahlee) one of our 5 wonderful dogs!


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

Quicksilver, I figured you for a skateboarder. I think quicksilver was/is a brand.

No idea you Aussies replaced the Easter Bunny with a Bilby. Interesting. You guys do have rabbits don't you? I'm not really sure.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 8, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Jeeks - While questions ar being asked - Is I can has cheeze burger your site?


 
Nope, not mine.  _Iz checks it out evry day to get teh good giggle_.


----------



## mikki (May 8, 2008)

My user name is from High School, A teacher actually gave it to me when a friend and I were always together he called me mikki and her maude. Plus its also a knickname for my real name Michele.  My other user name is sweetthing, given to me by co-workers at my last job. I only use that one if I can't use Mikki because I'm sure it would get some comments if you know what I mean.
My avatar is of my girls at oldests graduation and the only recent picture of them where they loke like they actually like each other.


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 8, 2008)

Ronjohn is a nickname I picked up playing ice hockey over the years. The Bender avatar came about since I liked the show and... well, I'm usually good for a 'bender' or two every so often.


----------



## sattie (May 8, 2008)

Ok, nothing special about the correlation between my screen name and avatar.  I just change it every now and then.  Currently, the photo is of my Chihuahua boy Binks.  He is on a counter at a hotel we stayed at in Port Aransas... I found a tick on him and I freaked, he seemed pretty cool about it, that is how he rolls!  As for my name, Sattie is a nick name I picked up at work.  My real name is Satin.  Folks struggle with my name and I get called all kinds of crap.... Stain, Satan, Sadin... Sattie seem to help folks cope.

Blah blah blah!!!


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

What is that wrapped around Bink's head, though?


----------



## PanchoHambre (May 8, 2008)

hmmm not really sure sort of just picked a username on the fly. Hambre (Spanish for hungry) one of my favorite spanish words and Pancho is a hot dog. I think I picked a spanish user name because I really love to cook and eat Mexican food even though my heritage is Anglo-Italian cant really remember exactly what I was thinking at the time.

My Avatar is a Pyrex measuring cup... I collect vintage Pyrex and also it is just one of those classic kitchen icons. I will probably switch it out soon.

Interesting to see what inspired others.


----------



## LPBeier (May 8, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> My Avatar is a Pyrex measuring cup... I collect vintage Pyrex and also it is just one of those classic kitchen icons. I will probably switch it out soon.


 
Hey Pancho, you might be interested in one of my measuring cups.  It is pyrex and was my mother's as long as I can remember.  It is a one cup and much better than any of the newer ones I have.  If I can find batteries for my energy-eating camera I will gladly take a picture for you!


----------



## sattie (May 8, 2008)

*Large view of Avatar...*



pacanis said:


> What is that wrapped around Bink's head, though?


 
Nothing wrapped around his head... he was being goofy!


----------



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

I made my name up.  It was originally a name for one of my Neopets (a pet website)

I liked it and it stuck.

My pic.. is well.. ME!


----------



## buckytom (May 8, 2008)

my moniker, buckytom, is my nickname at work and online.

i was only 22 when i started in my current job, so when a bunch of big old hard drives (a 750 mb drive was the size of 2 dishwashers, side by side) had to be moved, my boss shouted out from his office "get the young buck to do it". from then on i was bucky.

since my real name is tom, some people around work got confused because they didn't know which name to call me. so a korean co-worker told me that many koreans have either a 2 word, or at least a 2 syllable name (his is young choi), so he started calling me buckytom. now,_ that_ name has stuck.

my avatar is homer simpson, as you can see. i'm a fan of the simpsons, so when we were first given the option to have avatars as the site grew, i chose him. haven't changed it since.


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

sattie said:


> Nothing wrapped around his head... he was being goofy!


 
Wow, was I offbase.  I thought he had some kind of scarf or something draped over his head. It was his pronounced brown markings and the way they stop on his chest.


----------



## sattie (May 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Wow, was I offbase. I thought he had some kind of scarf or something draped over his head. It was his pronounced brown markings and the way they stop on his chest.


 
He has some unusual markings on him, especially on the top of his head, he has little shaded brown spots that I believe become more pronounced with age.  

You had me wondering tho... I was thinking I was missing something or you were messing with me and I was not getting the joke!!!    I'm sooooo stupid sometimes that I would tend to believe it is more me than anyone else.


----------



## luvs (May 8, 2008)

my name went from luvs_food to luvs, & my avatar is self explainitory.


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

Looking at your avatar again, sattie, I thought his rump was part of that imaginary something, too.
BTW, I love your real name. Pretty cool.


----------



## jeninga75 (May 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Wow, was I offbase. I thought he had some kind of scarf or something draped over his head. It was his pronounced brown markings and the way they stop on his chest.


 
Lol I thought the same thing.  When I mess around with Aspen and put stuff on her head like a beanie she closes her eyes like if she doesn't open them it's not happening.


----------



## sattie (May 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Looking at your avatar again, sattie, I thought his rump was part of that imaginary something, too.
> BTW, I love your real name. Pretty cool.


 
LOL!!!  Thanks pacanis.... I had to go and read about your screen name, anyone that loves dogs is a friend of mine.  I had no idea what your name meant and had often wondered.


----------



## radhuni (May 9, 2008)

My user name is radhuni , radhuni means cook in Bengali & Hindi


----------



## AllenOK (May 9, 2008)

Well, my name is "Allen" and I live in OKlahoma.  When I first joined this sight, I was living in Michigan, and went by "AllenMI".  If you read some of the older threads, you just might see where someone typed my handle in as "AllenMI".

I also participate on a few other boards.  I go by the same handle except for one, which is an old sci-fi / star trek / star wars forum, that spun out of a chatroom in a chat serve that went under 8 years ago.  My login for that is my original chat handle, "Pepper38", but my displayed screen-name is "Chef Pepper".  Back then, I was a major chile-head.

That sci-fi forum had a link posted once, that would take to you a website where you could design your own South Park character.  I designed my avatar there, which is a fairly accurate representation of what I would look like if I became a character on South Park.  Chef Whites, chef knife in hand, goatee, etc.  I currently use that avatar on the sci-fi board, as well as this one.

I noticed on here last week, I think, that someone else had a very similar avatar to mine.  I think that person hit the same cartoon generator website that I did.

Editted to add:  Sattie, if you like Chihuahuas, we have 6!


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 9, 2008)

buckytom said:


> my avatar is homer simpson, as you can see. i'm a fan of the simpsons, so when we were first given the option to have avatars as the site grew, i chose him. haven't changed it since.



Lies!!  You've had at least 3 other avatars that I can remember! You have too changed them!! 




Of course..... They've all been Homer.


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2008)

you are correct sir.

i think it's one of those old expressions, that in time you begin to really look like your avatar.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 9, 2008)

I'm so glad this question was asked - like the pictures of family and kitchens' threads, it is really interesting and gives me a better picture of all of you. My screen name is pretty self-explanatory: my name is Karen and I live in Mexico. The avatar is a small detail from one of my paintings.


----------



## B'sgirl (May 9, 2008)

Wow, an artist! I like the painting!


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2008)

buckytom said:


> you are correct sir.
> 
> i think it's one of those old expressions, that in time you begin to really look like your avatar.


 
What old expression is that


----------



## buckytom (May 9, 2008)

why the long face, pacanis?


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2008)

The same reason my tongue is hanging out... I can smell chocolate that I can't get to.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 9, 2008)

I read Buckytoms posts in Homers voice - lol.


----------



## jkath (May 9, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I read Buckytoms posts in Homers voice - lol.


I think we all do, Jeekinz. Makes for good entertainment.
Bucky, I was going to chime in but ronjohn beat me to it.
You know, you have been wearing your tux for quite a while. Think it's time for a costume change? 




(oh, and back to the original question, my avatar is my wonderful Katie dog)


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, B's girl - here is the whole painting, to put it in some context:


----------



## GB (May 9, 2008)

That is REALLY cool Karen!!!


----------



## jkath (May 9, 2008)

KAREN! That is AMAZING!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 9, 2008)

Oh gosh, GB - thank you so much........


----------



## LPBeier (May 9, 2008)

pacanis said:


> The same reason my tongue is hanging out... I can smell chocolate that I can't get to.


 
It must have been the leftover aroma from the wonderful molten chocolate cakes I made last night.  The recipe says it serves 8 but three of us polished it off nicely!  Sorry Pacanis, if I had known I would have saved the fourth one for you!


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2008)

I will hold you to that, Laurie


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 9, 2008)

GREAT Painting Karen!! WoW!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement. You have inspired me! I usually paint 8-10 hours a day, but haven't painted for a few weeks. I just got my brushes and paints out to finish a painting that has been languishing........


----------



## babetoo (May 9, 2008)

DaveSoMD said:


> GREAT Painting Karen!! WoW!


 


i agree, would like to have one of your paintings. do u sell them


babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 9, 2008)

Oh babetoo, thank you so much. I do sell my paintings (the one I posted is sold and living in California somewhere), but only though a gallery here. Shipping from Mexico is a challenge, so I have not tried to sell them online. Perhaps you will just have to come and visit us??


----------



## sattie (May 9, 2008)

I echo everyone else's remarks on your painting Karen.... I love the use of color and shapes... AWESOME!


----------



## blissful (May 9, 2008)

Karen, your painting is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.

Sattie, given your real name, well, I liked your explanation, especially the blau blau blau part, it made me laugh.

My screen name means the same thing as my real name and I have a snow flake for an avatar because I like snow in november and december, especially for Christmas.


----------



## babetoo (May 9, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Oh babetoo, thank you so much. I do sell my paintings (the one I posted is sold and living in California somewhere), but only though a gallery here. Shipping from Mexico is a challenge, so I have not tried to sell them online. Perhaps you will just have to come and visit us??


 

would love to do that, just not practical for me. 

maybe u will come to states one day. 

babe


----------



## Bilby (May 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> No idea you Aussies replaced the Easter Bunny with a Bilby. Interesting. You guys do have rabbits don't you? I'm not really sure.


Not only do we have rabbits we also have a huge fence running up the middle called the Rabbit Proof Fence.


----------



## Bilby (May 12, 2008)

Yes nice artwork Karen. Very alive.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 13, 2008)

Muchas gracias, Bilby!


----------



## quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

*    What a fun piece, Karen!  Is it a large piece?  I would imagine. How it must change in different light.*
** 
*Getting back to Adillo303's question of 5/08 (I haven't revisited this thread in days) No, the truck was a ford F250, 351 engine, duel gas tanks, snow plow, lift kit, 4x4, w/airhorn. My toy. I got rid of it when I came down here, but used to drive down here 2 times a year, knew alot of truckers from my job, and would cb all the way down (1500 miles), only stopping for a catnap in Roanoke Rapids, N.C., and gas, of course. The truckers would tease me and say, "hey Jersey, what cha doin down here with that snowplow?"*
*(only the frame was on of course-no blade)*
*I'd say "see. Shows how much you know, it's a sand plow".*
*Well I stopped saying that when I parked in a gas station parking lot (sand) and even in 4 wheel couldn't get out.*
*The truck was so front heavy I had to be pulled out.*
*I am glad I don't have to pay for the gas to fill it today.*

*Pacanis, no, no scateboarding since the originals in the '60. The boards nowadays are 2-3 times wider and alot longer than the ones we had. We never did the stunts they do today either. SCARY STUFF!*


----------



## pacanis (May 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> **
> *....Pacanis, no, no scateboarding since the originals in the '60.....*


 
The ones we used to make from those metal roller skates that clamped to our shoes?


----------



## quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

*      Oh, funny, funny. No, now those are called rollerblades and have a single row of wheels. I can't handle them, but I can ice skate. Go figure!  

 *


----------



## LPBeier (May 13, 2008)

Funny story about a skateboard. I was helping our youth group with a "garage sale" fundraiser in our church gym. One of the guys had a skateboard and I told them how I used to love skateboarding but they were a lot different then. The guys convince me to get on this one and they will hold me up just to see the difference. Well, they let go for about a half a second and I go over backwards and hit my head on the cement. The only thing really hurt was my pride.  Moral of this story - don't let crippled middle aged women on skateboards.


----------



## quicksilver (May 13, 2008)

*   Ouch, ouwee, ouch!   So sorry!  I'd be tempted too! Not crippled yet, but I bet I'd wind up that way.   *

*   See, pacanis, there are other dinos out there beside me. We may be fading fast, but don't under-estimate us quite yet.*

*The older I get the more I become myself!*​


----------



## LPBeier (May 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> * Ouch, ouwee, ouch! So sorry! I'd be tempted too! Not crippled yet, but I bet I'd wind up that way. *
> 
> *See, pacanis, there are other dinos out there beside me. We may be fading fast, but don't under-estimate us quite yet.*
> 
> ...


Don't worry quicksilver, I am not THAT crippled, just some arthritis back then - it was before my leg decided to give me major problems.  But yes, us "old fogees" still have some youth in us yet!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie (May 13, 2008)

Laurie you are NOT an OLD FOGEE!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (May 13, 2008)

Does it count that I feel like one somedays?


----------



## LT72884 (May 13, 2008)

LT72884:

Lambada Tango July 28 1984

my friends names are 

CB61086
AB10784
CF82381

We came up with these for all the HALO tournaments we had to go to.


----------



## JohnL (May 13, 2008)

I don't know how to create an avetar and I'm not really good at remembering an alias.........


----------



## pacanis (May 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> * Ouch, ouwee, ouch! So sorry! I'd be tempted too! Not crippled yet, but I bet I'd wind up that way. *
> 
> *See, pacanis, there are other dinos out there beside me. We may be fading fast, but don't under-estimate us quite yet.*
> 
> ...


 
I said the ones _*"we"*_ used to make out of metal skates...... I wasn't calling you a dino anymore than myself.


----------



## The Z (May 13, 2008)

At the time of this writing, my avatar is a photograph of myself.  My SO and I enjoy country dancing (two step, waltz, cha cha), hence the hat, but I am a fan of all kinds of music.

My last name begins with the letter Z.  In high school I used to be known as Z-Man (my nick on some other sites), which was later just shortened to "Z" or "The Z".

I enjoy changing my avatar from time to time, so who knows what it will be by the time some might read this.  It might not make any sense at all.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 13, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Ahh, and I pictured you as a hot shot fighter jet pilot with a crush on Kelly McGillis....oh, no that's Tom Cruise.  Silly me!
> 
> Mine is my first two initials, which is what I get called alot, and my last name which has a millian pronounciations! My avatar is 'cause I love my country.
> 
> ...



Well, does it count that I always wanted to be a fighter pilot??

Unfortunately I was too tall and had bad eyes. I was Maverick in high school cause I refused to join any 'clique' and started an open group where anyone was welcome. 
I forgot to mention in my original post, my avatar is a pic of me and DW taken in June of 1996 at my friends wedding. I was best man and almost passed out standing next to him at the altar cause it was very very hot that day and the church had no AC!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's another thread for the names we've given ourselves.
I think its great to be able to do that, as some of the names our loving parents gave us....well.....all I can say is, "what were they thinking?"


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 1, 2009)

My avatar very much depics me, if not outside for sure  inside.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

My avatar is of Hobbes because Calvin and Hobbes is one of my favorite cartoons and the creator use to live near me. I also adore cats.


----------



## deelady (Jan 1, 2009)

Deelady.....well most of my life I have often used the nick name of Dee because for some reason countless amounts of people just have a problem with pronouncing Deanna.... never could figure that out!

and the lady.....well I'm not a man!! 


And as I'm sure you guys have guessed my avatar is my daughter and I


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 2, 2009)

Since my avatar has changed since I last posted here (it used to be one of my cats), I guess I should give an update.    My avatar is a picture of our Granddaughter Hannah, when she was 5 years old.

Barbara


----------



## Wart (Jan 9, 2009)

Wart said:


> The avitar is the 20 pound cat. Licking chops in a food forum seemed appropriate.




UPDATE:

The cat in my avatar now weighs between 21 and 22 pounds.

Whats funny is he seems less fat and solider than when he was 20 pounds.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 9, 2009)

More protein, less carbs = more muscle, less fat


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I sorta want to change my avatar after these 3-4 years but don't know what I should go with ...........any ideas esp. from those of you who kinda know me..........or what sites you should go to......I'm sorta in a wardrobe change mood now........I hope that this doesn't constitute hijacking a thread as there might be other people who don't know how to go about it either.........otherwise pm me.....


----------



## Leolady (Jan 9, 2009)

My name is self explanatory -- I'm a leo and a lady.  My avatar is my beloved chrome Kitchenaid Model G mixer from about 1936.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2009)

My new one is me in GUESS WHERE?  Doing what I do best!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

expatgirl said:


> I sorta want to change my avatar after these 3-4 years but don't know what I should go with ...........any ideas esp. from those of you who kinda know me..........or what sites you should go to......I'm sorta in a wardrobe change mood now........I hope that this doesn't constitute hijacking a thread as there might be other people who don't know how to go about it either.........otherwise pm me.....


Here's one for you! 


Just kidding, but I actually have used this one at another site! 

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL love it Barbara!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

I call her Frumpy Woman!  I love her--I feel like that a lot!

Barbara


----------



## gadzooks (Jan 9, 2009)

My avatar is actually a picture of me, taken in St. Andrew's kitchen. You can tell by the cherry tomato in my mouth that I am preparing salad. As for the name...I am a massage therapist and church sexton in a very artsy-fartsy small town in Southern California, where everybody is trying to be more spiritual than everybody else. Which means that folks in the alternative healthcare community often take on more spiritual sounding names than, say, "Bob" or "Marta." I couldn't think of a good one to make fun of them for a while, but, you know, Gadzooks just has a ring to it. In fact, I frequently spell it with an exclamation mark.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 10, 2009)

oh, Barbs, you are too much.......though I unfortunately do see a resemblance if I look in the mirror...hmmmm..................maybe I need glasses however................and gadzooks you are way too funny............artsyfartsy.......good word......my daughter is renting in the hills of Santa Barbara  a huge 3 story home that boasts caves and cougars overlooking the ocean for the same meager price as my electric bill......gadzooks!!!!! (ok,,,,,,,,,,the founder of the company gave her and her roommate his house for at least the next 6 months)  but still........


----------

